# i might need the old guys 4 this one



## mikecreighton (Jul 15, 2006)

i have a 69 1300 dot pickup and my engin just blew, What can i find that will fit the brackets, and such


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Depends on what came with it. If it is a L series, there are plenty of things you can try, like the L16, L18, L20 , NAPZ Z , KA24E and KA24DE, but it really all depends on your skill level and ability to fabricate parts, as some of these engines will need extenxive wiring and/or fabrication to work. IIRC, a KA will fit the mounts of a 510 which came with an L16 here, and a 1.3 liter in South American markets.


----------



## mcalkins3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I just removed the entire wiring harness, cab and all in a 94 HB/ 5 speed with 40 k on it. The wiring it's self is VERY simple. 80% of all engine swaps are wiring related, and that part is easy. For my 1969, i'm using the ENTIRE wiring harness, headlights and all! I have labled the heater controls and all. I'm using the instrument cluster and steering column as well. I first plan to get it in, and get it running and then get it boosted. I discovered that internally the KA24E is the same as the 240sx engine internally, regardless if s13/s14 model. So allot more aftermarket support. I found a set of forged pistons for 580 shipped on ebay, giving me a VERY boost friendly 8:1 comp ratio.


----------



## mikecreighton (Jul 15, 2006)

well how about the front and rear end suspention and stearing stuff with engin mounting and tranny


----------

